# 02 Subaru WRX Wheels on 05 GTI



## BoostedGTI05 (Sep 10, 2007)

Yes, I've searched. No, I didn't find anything.
I've got some stock WRX wheels with newer snowtires on them sitting around from when I sold my WRX. The stock GTI tires suck balls in the snow, and I'd really like to put these on the car. 
First off... will they fit? They are 02 WRX Stock 16" wheels.. i think 6.5" wide, 53mm offset (from what i've found), 5x100 lug pattern. I want to put them on an 05 GTI. I have no idea what size stock wheel is on the GTI, or what will fit. I know they're 17's. I don't know offset or any of that nonsense.
Second... The lugs on this car... are like.. bolts. The subaru had wheels studs off the hub... I'm going to assume (??) that it makes no difference, and the lugs bolts should fit the subaru wheels. (Assuming the lug holes are wide enough to handle the head of the lug bolt. I have no idea. Any input?
Anyone have pics of these wheels on an MKIV Golf/GTI?
So, please, any help is MUCH appreciated.


----------



## sciroccosven (Sep 16, 2001)

*Re: 02 Subaru WRX Wheels on 05 GTI (BoostedGTI05)*

Hey, three things you want to be mindful about. First off, are the wheels designed for conical or ball seat. You dont want to run the opposite bolt design.
Second would be clearance. 53mm might be getting tight for your car. You will want to test fit making sure you arent going to have any problems with the wheels hitting your suspension or brakes. 
3rd, you are not going to be hubcentric and it is the opposite way. You are going to have to increase the size of the subaru's hub bore to 57.1 instead of 56.1. thats not a bid deal if you are planning on using them for your mk4 but if you want to sell them off to a subie owner at a later time then will no longer be hubcentric to their car anymore.
If you just looking for snow tires I would sell off your wheels or trade them for some steelies with snow tires.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: 02 Subaru WRX Wheels on 05 GTI (sciroccosven)*

Yep, the hub size will need to be machined bigger to fit over the hubs (no small task) and you'll need a fairly large spacer (you need to end up around ET35) to get those to work. I'd sell them to another WRX owner and start fresh !


----------



## BoostedGTI05 (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: 02 Subaru WRX Wheels on 05 GTI ([email protected])*

Thanks everyone for the feedback. Looks like I need to try to find some 16" steelies for the GTI. I have a feeling buying steelies and putting my studded snows on them, will be cheaper than buying 4 new tires for the stock 17s.


----------

